# [Java Webstart] Webspace gesucht...



## fl_ex (8. Dez 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich habe eine Application geschrieben...Diese greift auf Dateien einer db4o-Datenbank zu...
Nun suche ich einen kostenlosen Webspace auf dem ich das einfach mal testen kann...
Habe mir das Eclipse-Plugin installiert womit ich automatisch jpnl dateien erzeugen kann usw.
Brauche jetzt nurnoch einen Webspace...

Weiß jemand, vielleicht aus eigener Erfahrung, auf welchem kostenlosen Webspace JavaWebstart ausgeführt werden kann?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar! 

fl_ex


----------



## fl_ex (8. Dez 2011)

Okay habs lokal gemacht..funtz auch =)


----------



## VfL_Freak (8. Dez 2011)

Moin,



fl_ex hat gesagt.:


> ich habe eine Application geschrieben...Diese greift auf Dateien einer db4o-Datenbank zu...
> Nun suche ich einen kostenlosen Webspace auf dem ich das einfach mal testen kann...
> 
> Weiß jemand, vielleicht aus eigener Erfahrung, auf welchem kostenlosen Webspace JavaWebstart ausgeführt werden kann?


Verstehe die Frage nicht so ganz - wieso Webstart auf dem Webspace?
Normal sollte Deine Applikation dort liegen! Webstart ist Teil der Java VM, mit dem Du (oder andere) von jeweiligen lokalen Rechner aus dann über die jnlp-Datei die Applikation starten kannst. Der jeweilige Host ist dann ja in der jnlp-Datei angegeben ....

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Evil-Devil (8. Dez 2011)

Wenn dein Webspace keine JNPL Dateien unterstützt bzw. löscht dann nimm ein PHP Skript das beim klicken eine passende JNPL an den Benutzer sendet. JARs wird dein Webspace hoffentlich erlauben.


----------



## fl_ex (8. Dez 2011)

Also quasi einfach ein Skript ablaufen lassen das eine Textdatei mit dem inhalt der jnlp füllt und endung .jnlp umbenennt ... quasi? 
Und ja ich hab naemlich schon gelesen das es bei vielen nicht funktioniert...das die XML angezeigt wird und sowas...Daher ja meine Frage gewesen

"Weiß jemand, vielleicht aus eigener Erfahrung, auf welchem kostenlosen Webspace JavaWebstart ausgeführt werden kann?"^^


----------



## Evil-Devil (8. Dez 2011)

Auf kostenlosen Webspace? Wohl gänzlich nicht. Und wenn ist die Dateigrößenbeschränkung für JARs zu groß oder JARs verboten 

Nein, keine Textdatei befüllen. Direkt per PHP ausgeben. Ähnlich einem Dateidownload.
Hier ein Tutorial: Coke and Code


----------



## Jack_Jill (30. Jul 2012)

Ich habe Webspace von Spacequadrat und bin auch hinsichtlich Java-Freundlichkeit sehr zufrieden.
Es gibt auch einen verwandten Anbieter, der kostenlosen Webspace anbietet, aber ob du dort dieselben technischen Voraussetzungen findest weiß ich nicht. Die paar Euro im Monat lohnen sich aber auf jeden Fall!


----------

